# Fly reel backing, there has to be an easier way



## GWally

I got this thing a few years ago. It works after adding some rubber bands to add tension but! It is a pain. I'm sure the easiest way is to buy the backing at a place where they install it but, I have a bunch of excess braid and don't need to spend the $ for more.
Is there an easier way? I expect I'll just muddle through with this but, have another reel inbound. The spool pops off nicely. I've heard of using an electric drill. I have another setup I used for my trolling rigs so I can mount the spool and put tension on it. Don't want to mess up the spool.
Thanks

Note added: I'll stick with it. I can get decent tension and am able to monitor the line going on. It is slow but, since I only have another reel to do with smaller capacity, I'll use it and put it back on the shelf. It was sold for various typed so reels. Can't imagine trying to use it for a conventional reel.


----------



## coltonfly

GWally said:


> I got this thing a few years ago. It works after adding some rubber bands to add tension but! It is a pain. I'm sure the easiest way is to buy the backing at a place where they install it but, I have a bunch of excess braid and don't need to spend the $ for more.
> Is there an easier way? I expect I'll just muddle through with this but, have another reel inbound. The spool pops off nicely. I've heard of using an electric drill. I have another setup I used for my trolling rigs so I can mount the spool and put tension on it. Don't want to mess up the spool.
> Thanks
> 
> Note added: I'll stick with it. I can get decent tension and am able to monitor the line going on. It is slow but, since I only have another reel to do with smaller capacity, I'll use it and put it back on the shelf. It was sold for various typed so reels. Can't imagine trying to use it for a conventional reel.


Hey Wally,

There is an easier way! You should have asked me to do it for you. I don't charge for backing unless we are filling a tuna reel with LOTS of gelspun or JB Hollowcore. Dacron is free and I use a Cyclone MD100 winder, also wetpack the backing if requested.


----------



## GWally

coltonfly said:


> Hey Wally,
> 
> There is an easier way! You should have asked me to do it for you. I don't charge for backing unless we are filling a tuna reel with LOTS of gelspun or JB Hollowcore. Dacron is free and I use a Cyclone MD100 winder, also wetpack the backing if requested.


Thanks Bob

I have a big box of spools of spectra so I went with some 100# (can't imagine using the "skinny" stuff (saw a reel for sale with 20# Spiderwire backing). When I miked it, it looks like I should have over 400 yds spooled. I could have put more on but, felt what seemed like a small weak spot in the line so I stopped there.
I will probably go with 80# for the 911 since I don't think I have enough left on the 100# spool. 

What test Gelspun do you use on Tuna setups? 

Welcome Aboard


----------



## coltonfly

GWally said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> I have a big box of spools of spectra so I went with some 100# (can't imagine using the "skinny" stuff (saw a reel for sale with 20# Spiderwire backing). When I miked it, it looks like I should have over 400 yds spooled. I could have put more on but, felt what seemed like a small weak spot in the line so I stopped there.
> I will probably go with 80# for the 911 since I don't think I have enough left on the 100# spool.
> 
> What test Gelspun do you use on Tuna setups?
> 
> Welcome Aboard


You can always mail me what you want spooled as well. I just finished up a 1315 with 80lb Jerry Brown Hollowcore Spectra Line 1. I splice in the flyline about 4 feet deep and do a whip. The 1315 takes 550 yards of 80lb JB. Set the drag to 10-12-16lbs. Measure from top of the line to the last 200 yards of backing.


----------



## a

Can anyone tell me a better way to determine how much backing to put on the reel? The only way i know of is to put the flyline on 1st, then cover and fill with backing....remove and reverse....Thanks


----------



## coltonfly

a said:


> Can anyone tell me a better way to determine how much backing to put on the reel? The only way i know of is to put the flyline on 1st, then cover and fill with backing....remove and reverse....Thanks


I have spooled thousands of reels at this point and have always just gone off sight. 3/4 in space is usually enough space for most intermediate and floating lines. Less space needed for full sink. Remember you can always peel some backing off if you have to


----------



## GWally

I did a bunch of "googling" saw a post that said 1/2" for "regular" reel, little less for wide body. The Torrent 11/13 (got another post about how "sweet it is") spool looks like 1 1/4" wide which I figure is wide. I stopped at a little less than 1/2" (I can recheck, that spool is so easy to remove and reattach) and put on an Orvis 12wt intermediate Gen 3 line. I just pulled the spool and measured (took pics but, can't insert them), the backing goes to 3/8" and even with the fly line spooled on heavy to one side, I have good clearance. I wanted to get as much backing on as I can since I have no idea what may end up on the other end out in the Gulf.


----------



## CaptHarry

I use only JB Line One 60lb for backing. Spliced over the flyline with 80 or 100 lb, then splice that into the 60lb backing. Pretty sure I was the first one to do this back in 2008. Came up with it after losing quite a few lines to big sharks due to backing to flyline connections. I used to only do it on my 9wt and ups, but do it on all my rods now. 
You can download my instructions here http://www.capth3.com/public/The_Hollow_Connection.pdf

These are a bit dated, I now use kevlar thread and some uv cure knot glue on the serving over the line splice (extreme butter on the guides ). JB Line One is the straight up bomb!! Silky smooth, and the spliced transition goes through the guides so clean, sometimes you have to look down to see your in the backing :thumbsup: Between big stripers, reds, sharks, cobia, jack creval, tarpon, everything.......I have not had one backing to flyline failure after I started using JB Line One and splicing. Makes for one less knot/connection in the equation to worry about.
In my instructions, there is a page of capacity estimates based off manufacture specs. So far everyone I have done based on those numbers, was pretty much right on those numbers. I usually do the fly line on first, load the backing, then dump it to another spool, then wind it back on. I have a crappy power winder, but I don't think I could live without one now. I used to stress about tension when packing the backing on, but ask yourself this; when Big Swolt runs all that backing off, you gotta wind it back on, and some times you have slack as you speed wind to re-gain, how are you gonna keep perfect tension? Answer=your not. Don't worry about it too much, just keep decent tension and make sure you are keeping it going back and fourth slightly, the criss crossing helps keep it from packing on itself. (JB Line One is pretty good about not packing into itself anyway. Also leave a bit of space on the fill, for when the backing doesn't go back on perfectly from being put on with lots of tension. 
If anyone local needs their line spliced, let me know. I'll gladly splice your line for you, come on by I've got needles and a jig that keep tension on the splice while serving the connection, which is important. If you buy a spool of 60lb, I'll help you get spooled up as well. I like pretty much any beer. 

A lot of professional guides use Tuff Line XP 50lb. It has good qualities of being durable, slick, thin, easy on your guides (some of the braids will saw a groove in your guides) and not too bad at cutting into slow moving fingers :whistling: 

L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry

My clamp jig for doing servings under tension







Smart Spooler
http://burfish.com/catalog/smartspooler.html
It works ok, but not great. It attaches to your drill, on the big spools, it has little foam pads that you place for tension........yeh they suck and real inconsistent. the big spools will rip the line and backing off in no time though.








Triangle Cyclone.
http://www.trianglesport.com/products_cyclone.html 
Works pretty good, hand speed control sucks. I used to go to a shop that had an MD100 with a foot control, that was the cats meow. Lets you have both hands free to control the tension and wind on.








Also most tackle shops will let you use theirs. Just ask, and let them know they are not liable for the damage you do to your reel :thumbsup: Most shops won't touch your fly reel, for fear of damaging it, and will let you do it. Just make sure it's centered up, and off to the races and craziness of winding it on.:thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry

Dang....., a quick search of craigslist and there is an MD100 for $300 up in Minnesota.
http://duluth.craigslist.org/spo/3425541661.html
I bet my wife would kill me if I bought that right now :furious:
Somebody buy it, so I can come over and use it :thumbup:
if you look at the Triangle website, they even show a fly reel on it,
http://www.trianglesport.com/products_md100.html
Just in case you get a shop to let you use theirs, that's the bar setup you want to use.
L8, Harry


----------



## GWally

*The "Colton Twins" and a visitor*

The Tradewinds XS 10 wt arrived Sat, the Torrent 911 today. Between the 1113 and the 911, they ate up the 500 meter spool of 100# braid. I'm not sure now how much is on each one, guessing about 300 yds on the big one and 200 on the other.
I have an old Yorkie, deaf and almost blind who I feed a special concoction/casserole of rice and dry food cooked up. I was taking it out to the deck for him when a shadow passed and then this big Blue Heron, just a couple feet overhead diving for the creek down the hill. Got a shot of him before he found out there wasn't anything worth eating. First time I'd seen anything like that in "my creek". Hope that is a sign that I'll catch more fish in 2013 (since that would be 3 or more, that may not be hard to do less I catch some reds in the next couple of weeks.... sure ain't South Louisana ).
Going to be a treat to play with the Tradewinds and Predator. Two totally different rods. The Predator has a ton of backbone and a fast tip at the (12w), the Tradewinds much more action throughout. Looking at diagrams I've seen looks like extra fast vs med/fast.
I think they will both be ideal for the 2 types of fishing I'm looking at.


----------

